# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress Startup - Issue with no of companies

## J7J

Hi,

I have a client that is on Pastel Xpress Startup.  I did a year end for them, but now the new year does not want to open as it gives me an error message that the maximum number of companies of two has been exceeded.  I deleted the demo company and the client's initial database (as I restored my backup of their company file to their machine).

So the only 2 companies that I can see in the Xpress folder in Explorer is the prior year company (which Pastel opens) and the current year company (created by the Year End process).  

Any advice?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## geraldenek

Hi, if i can remember correctly you should remove the old company only on the pastel itself.

Go to file, open, manage, choose the old one and remove it.

----------

J7J (03-May-12)

----------


## J7J

> Hi, if i can remember correctly you should remove the old company only on the pastel itself.
> 
> Go to file, open, manage, choose the old one and remove it.


Thank you for your kind advice.

----------


## jayshree.bharat@sita.co.z

If you remove it from the server, will you still be able to access it at a later stage?

----------

